# B-2 holiday visa to US - advice



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all,

My husband and I are hoping to travel to the US for a well deserved holiday, after a long time being separated due to visa issues (we both live in the UK).

My husband is a visa national (I am not, I am eligible for an ESTA) and we hope to apply for his B-2 holiday visa shortly here in the UK. 

I really just wanted some advice/ tips from anyone who has applied for a B-2 visa. If I am not mistaken what's key is proving you have strong ties to your home country, which we both do, both employed full-time and have good jobs. 

We will be providing proof of our employment and rental agreement etc - but if anyone could help with tips, we'd be grateful. My husband has to attend an interview at the US embassy, does anyone know what kind of questions he will be asked or what documents he should bring with him?

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

no idea what a visa national is 
if you are eligible to use the visa waiver ... do NOT apply for a B-2 it may be denied and 
then you cannot use the visa waiver either 
if he cannot use the visa waiver then of course he has to apply for the B-2
success can depend on his country and you allude to previous visa problems


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> no idea what a visa national is
> if you are eligible to use the visa waiver ... do NOT apply for a B-2 it may be denied and
> then you cannot use the visa waiver either
> if he cannot use the visa waiver then of course he has to apply for the B-2
> success can depend on his country and you allude to previous visa problems


A visa national is someone who requires a visa prior to visiting a particular country e.g. an Indian must obtain a visa prior to visiting the US but a British citizen does not need to apply for a visa and is eligible for the ESTA waiver. 

I am eligible for the visa waiver programme and as such will be applying for an ESTA visa. As stated in my original post my husband is not and must obtain a visa prior to visiting the US. I am aware that he needs a B-2 and he will be applying for it as mentioned.

Would just like advice for the interview that he needs to attend in the embassy before a visa can be granted. 

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The London Embassy has quite a bit of information on their website about the visa process, including a link to a video about the interview. Start here: The Interview | Embassy of the United States

The link to the video is on the right side of the page. Or, use any of the links on the left side of the page for other information about the visa process through the London Embassy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

As welll as proof of employment, rental agreements, bank accounts etc to prove your return to the UK, your return flight tickets will be important.

Also an itinerary of your vacation might be useful. Only going for a short period ie weeks rather than a couple of months will help too.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> The London Embassy has quite a bit of information on their website about the visa process, including a link to a video about the interview. Start here: The Interview | Embassy of the United States
> 
> The link to the video is on the right side of the page. Or, use any of the links on the left side of the page for other information about the visa process through the London Embassy.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks very much, we will check it out.



Crawford said:


> As welll as proof of employment, rental agreements, bank accounts etc to prove your return to the UK, your return flight tickets will be important.
> 
> Also an itinerary of your vacation might be useful. Only going for a short period ie weeks rather than a couple of months will help too.


Thanks for the advice. Yes, we only intend to go for a week or two so that's fine. With regards to the return flight, is it only a prospective booking that's needed?

We are obviously unwilling to buy tickets without confirmation that he will be given the visa.

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Anxious_wife said:


> Thanks very much, we will check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, prospective bookings are fine.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How long are you married?
How long is your husband living in the UK (as you stated you were separated long time because of visa issues)?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

EVHB said:


> How long are you married?
> How long is your husband living in the UK (as you stated you were separated long time because of visa issues)?


Do you think these issues will make a difference or problems for us?

We've been married for 5 years and my husband has lived with me in the UK for several months now.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Anxious_wife said:


> Thanks very much, we will check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no confirmation. Once you have your passport with B2 in hand you can book flights. Yes, round trip tickets are recommended. Not to mention they are generally cheaper
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Of course be aware with an Asian background he may go into Administrative processing


Some visa applications require further administrative processing, which takes additional time after the visa applicant’s interview by a consular officer. Applicants are advised of this requirement when they apply. Most administrative processing is resolved within 60 days of the visa interview. When administrative processing is required, the timing will vary based on individual circumstances of each case. Visa applicants are reminded to apply early for their visa, well in advance of the anticipated travel date


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Anxious_wife said:


> Do you think these issues will make a difference or problems for us?
> 
> We've been married for 5 years and my husband has lived with me in the UK for several months now.


I can only base my findings on observation made the past year regarding B2 applications in the Netherlands, where there seemed to be problems with mixed marriages: conclusion was that there were not sufficient ties with the new home country. The Netherlands seemed to have had lots of refusals in 2014. Let's hope they have more common sense in London!
And if not: pick a nice other spot for vacationing. Europe has some nice places to visit too. ;-)
Good luck!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> *Of course be aware with an Asian background he may go into Administrative processing
> *


Yes, sigh . 



EVHB said:


> I can only base my findings on observation made the past year regarding B2 applications in the Netherlands, where there seemed to be problems with mixed marriages: conclusion was that there were not sufficient ties with the new home country. The Netherlands seemed to have had lots of refusals in 2014. Let's hope they have more common sense in London!
> And if not: pick a nice other spot for vacationing. Europe has some nice places to visit too. ;-)
> Good luck!


I certainly hope so! Although judging by some of the comments left on their youtube page by disgruntled applicants who had their visas turned down, I doubt it.

I take the point about not having sufficient ties to the UK as he hasn't been here long, however, in the US he has nothing and no one. Here he has his wife of 5 years (we've been together for nearly a decade), and a good job that he would never give up and his home now is the UK. He left his country of birth and has no plans to return. 

I certainly hope we get a reasonable and kind visa officer.

We definitely will look at Europe, it's just freezing at the moment, for the most part here, may have to wait for summer.

Thanks again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A forum is a place to exchange experiences and opinions. It sounds like you have your ducks in a row, your husband's application prepared. Good luck!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Update: Husband's visa was granted and processed in a few days, very impressed! We can't wait, have booked flights and hotel and are looking forward to exploring the land of opportunity.

Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Anxious_wife said:


> Update: Husband's visa was granted and processed in a few days, very impressed! We can't wait, have booked flights and hotel and are looking forward to exploring the land of opportunity.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips.


Have a great trip and tell us about it!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks two_step, I certainly will. We can't wait!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Those of you who are New Yorkers - this blizzard, is it expected to last long? Also does anyone know if it is common for this time of year?

We are expecting to fly out in a week and we are really concerned about what this will mean for us. It will be a nightmare if our flight is cancelled as we both had to go through a lot to get the time off from work etc, not to mention the costs of flights and hotels.

Any advice would be great.

Thanks and keep warm!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

_This_ blizzard will not spoil your vacation plans one week from now. New York's airports will recover. _Another_ weather event possibly could spoil your plans -- that's always a risk. But you don't control the weather, so why worry?

If it comes to it (probably not), cancelled flights are fully refundable. Cancelled hotels usually are, too, at least after the first night. If you charged your vacation to a credit card, and if you experience a weather cancellation, check your credit card to see whether trip cancellation insurance is included (if you need it). That's a fairly common cardmember perk.

But it doesn't sound like you're in the vacation spirit yet. Relax. Vacation is about nine tenths a state of mind, not a place.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is nothing you can do about Mother Nature. Things can be back to normal next week. 

Check under which conditions your tickets and reservations are refundable/cancelable. I am sure your employers will be understanding should you have to move your vacation up.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep an eye on the weather reports. It looks like it is not as bad as originally expected.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Keep an eye on the weather reports. It looks like it is not as bad as originally expected.


In some areas. I have a friend due to return from California to the Boston area on Thursday - and I'm curious to see how she'll fare. It's not so much the weather in Boston, but how she'll do when (and if) she gets back home to south-eastern Massachusetts, which apparently took the brunt of the storm.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been following flights closely, as I'm flying from DC to SFO tomorrow. Looks as if most all are coming back to normal.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's winter. Grab a book, a pot of herbal tea, some warm socks, turn off the TV, and _relax_.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It looks like things are picking up. So cheer up!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello again, 

We are off soon - just wondering is it wise to take proof of ties to the UK with us to show at the border? E.g. recent payslips (pay stubs) and our tenancy agreement?

I have an ESTA and husband has a B-1 visitor visa.

Thanks

A_W


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to have it with you.... but don't offer anything unless you're asked. Have a fantastic vacation!!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all,

Just wanted to update everyone on our trip. We had a lovely 10 day vacation in NY. It was freeeeezzzinnnggg (-16C at times), and so we spent a lot of time in doors visiting the various museums and also a lot of shopping. The city was lovely, especially at night, but my favourite parts were the NY suburbs. WOW houses in the US are huge! And the lovely surroundings were beautiful, very picturesque especially with the snow. 

We had a wonderful time, and the people were lovely, and we didn't have a terrible time when going through immigration which helps! (Although, we were selected for a secondary search before boarding which was fun - NOT! But it was fine, and we got to board first solane.

We definitely want to go back and soon. But to somewhere with a warmer climate, maybe Cali or Florida.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I am glad that your first visit was pleasant. Let us know when you start making plans for your next trip.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it, it's quite a city.



Anxious_wife said:


> (Although, we were selected for a secondary search before boarding which was fun - NOT! But it was fine, and we got to board first solane.


Do you still have your boarding passes? Are the characters 'SSSS' printed on them?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes! In the bottom right hand corner, what does it mean?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh dear. I'm not sure I should be having this dialogue with someone on the terrorist watch list! 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secondary_Security_Screening_Selection

Last June I had SSSS and the subsequent screening at London Heathrow. On every flight since, to and from the US, and domestically, I've had TSAPre. Which is interesting, as that programme is meant to be for Americans and Canadians, neither of which am I.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Haha, my face genuinely dropped for a second, I thought you were being serious!

We were fine on our way back, so whatever strategies they employ, they certainly aren't consistent.

I hope it doesn't affect future flights, we shall see. Thanks.


----------

